# Just can't tell the stupid ones.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

http://nbc25news.com/news/local/six-people-stranded-on-ice-in-saginaw-bay












*Is about time that the coast guard sends a bill to to those needing rescued.* It has been on all the local TV stations at least 5 times a day as a public service announcement for almost 3 weeks now the ice if there is ice isn't safe. It has also been on many area radio stations.

 Al


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

C'mon, the bite was great!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

The wind might switch to off shore and before they know it, the ice is pushed off. One time I predicted it would happen by days end due to the ice condition and wind direction and sure enough it was in the news. Yeah it happens every year, several times a year by us. Never to me though!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

It's a Darwin thing.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhh, the problem being who listens to "local" TV or radio stations anymore? :huh:
Would have better results if they posted any warnings on social media, then the world would know.... most likely wouldn't stop any of them from testing the ice but.........


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I watch the local TV new at 4:30 in the morning and again at 6:30. My friend said yesterday may be they should just let them float away and then they couldn't spread the dumb genies. I agree, why risk peoples lives to save stupid people.

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

If the bite is good then they won't starve to death while they are floating around out there. They may get a bit tired of sushi though. 

If you let them float around out there the wind will blow them into one shore or another. No need for a dramatic rescue.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ever look at a map of Saginaw bay or Lake St Caire?

One you could end up out in Lake Huron, the other you could float down the Detroit river into Lake Erie.


 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> Ever look at a map of Saginaw bay or Lake St Caire?
> 
> One you could end up out in Lake Huron, the other you could float down the Detroit river into Lake Erie.
> 
> ...


And your point is?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The point is they get in the bigger bodies of warmer water and their flow will slowly melt rather than drift to shore most likely.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Once again the coast guard had to be called out to rescue fools.
The ice on the next door pond does do a wave when my 45 pound pup runs across it. 

http://www.wnem.com/story/34443540/men-rescued-after-snowmobile-falls-through-ice

 Al


----------

